# EVH 5150 50w Micro Amp? How much and When?



## Louis Cypher (Feb 21, 2011)

Is there a release date and price yet for this little bad boy?


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 21, 2011)

I just noticed that video last night. I can't seem to find any other information on it. Everything from Google is just a link back to that video.

EVH Gear, y u no tell us?????????


----------



## victim5150 (Feb 21, 2011)

I heard it would be July and that it would be $1000.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 22, 2011)

Info on line is really hazy and patchy all bout the NAMM shit, not even the EVH Gear site has this or the Stealth model up on it yet.... pretty toliet if you ask me.... 

if it is about a grand ($1000) that's not that bad actually, was expecting worse...


----------



## madrigal77 (Feb 22, 2011)

For that price, you may as well just go for a used full sized one. I've seen them go for as low as $1100-$1300.


----------



## Darren James (Feb 22, 2011)

madrigal77 said:


> For that price, you may as well just go for a used full sized one. I've seen them go for as low as $1100-$1300.



I thought they would hold their value a bit more then that. That's not totally a bad thing I guess when going to buy one.


----------



## asianaxeman (Feb 27, 2011)

I really want to try one, this amp and the tc electronic flashback delay pedal really caught my eye from the NAMM videos, TC is great and managed to get one online order last week already. No news on the EVH as you say, seems like a really cool portable head.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 27, 2011)

It looks like this is the first "Tone King Exclusive" that is actually exclusive to him.


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 27, 2011)

I just dont understand why they manufactor the EVHs in Mexico and still get 2k out of them. Theyre sweet but Ill stick with my German ENGLs and British Oranges thank you.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 27, 2011)

^

Because they have to pay Eddie. He doesn't come cheap these days, why do you think he bounced for EBMM and Peavey? FMIC is one of the only companies that can afford him, and I just don't see him playing a Gibson (plus they don't make amps on a large scale).


----------



## metalheadblues (Feb 28, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> It looks like this is the first "Tone King Exclusive" that is actually exclusive to him.


Nah he was also the 1st to demo the jet city jca22h with the soldano overdrive channel..can't wait for that amp to get released 
5150 micro looks decent


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 28, 2011)

I. Want. That. Effing. Wolfgang.


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 28, 2011)

^^^^ THIS +1
Satin black and ebony Wolfgang? Im in looooooooove


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 28, 2011)

^

I just wonder if it will be under or over $3,000.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 1, 2011)

your on the money it seems.... $3000 on the nose! or in the queens English that's £1900 with change for bus fair home

2011 EVH Wolfgang Stealth Eddie Van Halen 1 of the 1st! on eBay (end time 30-Mar-11 05:29:19 BST)


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 1, 2011)

^



I'm sure the new Wolfgangs are excellent guitars, but for $3,000 my money would go towards a Suhr or CU24. It's like a $2,000 guitar with $1,000 going towards Eddie's royalties.


----------



## areyna21 (Mar 2, 2011)

I love wolfgangs but that's way to much to me for that guitar. As for the amp If it's around a grand then that's a fair price i think. I love these amps but i hate the whole name you have to pay for.


----------



## vanhendrix (Jun 8, 2011)

I just want to bump this thread in case anyone has any new info


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 9, 2011)

BUMP:

Mini stack is now listed on MF => EVH 5150 III 112 Mini Stack: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

Aw, it's so adorable.......


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 9, 2011)

Orange Dark Terror and Engl Gigmaster killer right there...


----------



## vanhendrix (Sep 9, 2011)

The way the eq is set up on this thing, you almost want to play it "backwards" ala machine head and have the 3rd channel set up for cleans. Man I want to try one


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 9, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Orange Dark Terror and Engl Gigmaster killer right there...


At that price, certanly not. I mean, who had the bright idea to label a 50w amp a "miniamp" ??? 
It's not part of the same market imho.


----------



## TMM (Sep 9, 2011)

I wonder if it's basically the same circuit as the 'big' one... hopefully that's the case.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 9, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> At that price, certanly not. I mean, who had the bright idea to label a 50w amp a "miniamp" ???
> It's not part of the same market imho.



I still can't believe they are marketing it as a "bedroom" amp. I thought for sure it would have lower wattage settings (like the Carvin V3m that's 50, 22 or 7), but it's just straight 50 watts.

Now that doesn't make it a bad amp by any means, I just don't see it appealing to the same market as the other mini heads.


----------



## TMM (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know... it might make it the only 'smaller' amp on the market that actually has any kind of depth or headroom, which would be refreshing.


----------



## vanhendrix (Sep 9, 2011)

TMM said:


> I don't know... it might make it the only 'smaller' amp on the market that actually has any kind of depth or headroom, which would be refreshing.



All I want out of a mini head is something smaller/lighter that I can bring to gigs. Just because I'm lazy doesn't mean that I don't want power


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 12, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> At that price, certanly not. I mean, who had the bright idea to label a 50w amp a "miniamp" ???
> It's not part of the same market imho.


 
I'd rather pay $999 for 3 channels and 50W than $750 for a 2-channel 15W Gigmaster... At least at $650 for a Dark Terror the cost savings is substantial enough to warrant whether you need the extra power/features...

The Gigmaster and DT might be a lil better for quieter practice areas I agree, but that's what they make headphones and PODs for anyways...


----------



## clark81 (Jan 31, 2012)

OMG I just received it yesterday and brought it to the rehearsal...
This thing smokes... It sounds AMAZING... and there is NO NOIZE AT ALL!!!!!
Even @ highest gain settings.
I used Evidence cables and a Peavey Wolfgang fixed bridge.
The headphone output is also great, forget everything u know about headphones sound, this thing is almost as good as the Axe FX 2 in terms of headphone sound quality.

If u have any questions that I could help let me know, either post here or pm me

Cheers


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 31, 2012)

It's out? Still waiting for them to release it in Japan


----------



## Underworld (Jan 31, 2012)

clark81 said:


> OMG I just received it yesterday and brought it to the rehearsal...


 

Wow you're lucky! I preordered mine a while ago and the resaler doesn't even know when they will get them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2012)

According to Musiciansfriend, they won't get them until mid March.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 31, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to Musiciansfriend, they won't get them until mid March.


 
They were saying Jan before X-mas when I almost pulled the trigger... I wonder if anyone has received one and they are rolling out stock as they get it, or if there is an overall factory delay?


----------



## Shor (Jan 31, 2012)

I just got mine today! I ordered it from Thomann last week.
Just turned it off after playing around with it for an hour or so. I am thoroughly impressed!
Only downside so far is that Channel 1 (Clean) and Channel 2 (Crunch) share the same EQ + Master Volume...so if you set up a nice clean tone, and swap to channel 2 it's not unlikely that you'll be waaaaay too loud.
I knew that from the get go though, so I wasn't surprised...it's just something you have to live with.

Feel free to ask me as well if you have any questions about it.


----------



## clark81 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great news Shor, i also orderd from Musicstore and still wait for the 212 cab. The shared eq is an issue, but this thing is responding so well to the guitar volume...
I could even dial a clean tone on channel 3 with the volume knob rolled back...

The best thing..... SILENCE!!!!!!
WITHOUT NOISE GATES AND TONE SUCKERS!!!!


----------



## Shor (Jan 31, 2012)

After fiddling around some, I realised that diming the gain on Channel 1/2 actually keeps a very balanced volume between 1/2 without taking it too much over the top on the crunch channel.
Nice pic btw, I see you have a Loadbox as well 
I bought mine for my Dark Terror, but it's pretty useless now with the 5150 

Here's a crappy mobile photo of mine (+ some stuff around it ) where it sits right now:


----------



## clark81 (Jan 31, 2012)

Niceeeee......
The dark terror is also a good amp, I tried it last year @ the Musikmesse, i couldn't go wrong with the settings. But the EVH.... OMG.... its un-comparable....
The load box is just for recording directly (without waking up the neighbors...) this amp doesn't need attenuator or anything it plays also well on low volumes.

BTW, this is just my home studio, I also play a Soldano SLO with a 412 V30.
The 5150 50 w is just as good as the SLO, (with a different attitude though)

Cheers


----------



## Shor (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah the Dark Terror is pretty awesome, but it's definitely no comparison to the 5150 
Curious.. why don't you just use the Pre-amp out from the 5150 when you want to record directly and run it through IR's? I used my loadbox for recording as well, but I don't think that's needed anymore now.
I haven't tried it myself yet, but I'd assume you can run it with the volume at zero that way - otherwise it'd be fairly pointless.


----------



## Underworld (Jan 31, 2012)

I got my tracking number 2 hours ago. They are availiable RIGHT NOW at Gear Hounds.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 31, 2012)

Did it end up having a resonance knob added?


----------



## Shor (Feb 1, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> Did it end up having a resonance knob added?


Yep.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 1, 2012)

Any chance of getting a picture of the back of the amp?


----------



## Shor (Feb 1, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> Any chance of getting a picture of the back of the amp?


Just got to work now, but I'll be home for lunch in about 4 hours, I can get a pic for you then.
If you're just curious about what's there I can tell you that right now:
Power switch
Standby switch (so annoyed they are behind the amp, but oh well..)
Headphone out
FX Send/Return
Preamp out
Resonance knob
4/8/16 ohm switch
2 speaker outs

Don't think I forgot any... I'll try to remember to get a pic of the back when I get home as well.


----------



## Zado (Feb 1, 2012)

EVH 5150 III 50 WATT HEAD IVR - Thomann Cyberstore Italiano


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 1, 2012)

They (finally) added a stock resonance knob to the 5150-III ?


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 1, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> They (finally) added a stock resonance knob to the 5150-III ?



just tothe mini, not the 100 watt head. although it would be awesome if they did


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> just tothe mini, not the 100 watt head. although it would be awesome if they did


 
Nice! I noticed that the 50w amp uses 6 12AX7's in the preamp section instead of 8 in the 100w. Is there any sound/distortion difference? (Obviously it uses 2 less 6L6's in the power section)


----------



## swarming (Feb 1, 2012)

should be less compressed... but what will owners say
unless the extra tubes are for the loop


----------



## linqua (Feb 1, 2012)

so is anyone able to finally upload some clips? ive been dying to hear this thing.


----------



## 155 (Feb 1, 2012)

+1


----------



## Shor (Feb 1, 2012)

As requested, here's a pic from the back of it. Click for a bigger version of it.



EVH 5150 III 50W Back


----------



## linqua (Feb 1, 2012)

oh wow i didnt know it was midi compatible. that could be great for me down the line. i cant wait for this store near me(over an hour) to get them in hopefully next week.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks heaps Shor!
I'm tempted to sell my 100w head and get this. The headphone out option would be excellent.


----------



## clark81 (Feb 2, 2012)

Shor said:


> Yeah the Dark Terror is pretty awesome, but it's definitely no comparison to the 5150
> Curious.. why don't you just use the Pre-amp out from the 5150 when you want to record directly and run it through IR's? I used my loadbox for recording as well, but I don't think that's needed anymore now.
> I haven't tried it myself yet, but I'd assume you can run it with the volume at zero that way - otherwise it'd be fairly pointless.



Sorry for the l8 answer Shor, I was out for a few days...
When u use the preamp out u record just the preamp of the amp, with a load box and the direct out i can have power tube saturation etc.
The resonance button is also a power stage tool and has to do with the final stage of amplification. If u add ir onto the preamp stage u feel like your sound is missing sth...
But if you manage to record both stages direct and add ir later....u have the real deal, as good as with a mic.

Unfortunately I don't have a 5150 100 w to make a comparison, but this isn't as compressed as other amps that i used to have.
Channel 3 is more compressed, but as i wrote earlier it is all a matter of your right hand.

I also don't have a cab here that i could use, still waiting for the 2120 evh cabinet that i ordered. If u want I could add some clips using IR and direct recording

Cheers


----------



## Shor (Feb 2, 2012)

clark81 said:


> Sorry for the l8 answer Shor, I was out for a few days...
> When u use the preamp out u record just the preamp of the amp, with a load box and the direct out i can have power tube saturation etc.
> The resonance button is also a power stage tool and has to do with the final stage of amplification. If u add ir onto the preamp stage u feel like your sound is missing sth...
> But if you manage to record both stages direct and add ir later....u have the real deal, as good as with a mic.


No problem.
I didn't actually try hooking up the 5150 to my computer yet to record anything, but I'll definitely try it out both with and without the Loadbox and see what I think.

Anyway, last night I hooked up the footswitch for the first time and I guess one notable thing is that there is a slight volume drop when you engage the FX loop.
I'm not sure whether or not the tone changes or not...I felt that it probably didn't though.
I haven't used a tube amp with an on/off switchable FX loop so I don't know if this is the way it usually is or not though.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 2, 2012)

Were you using an effects pedal with an adjustable output level?


----------



## Shor (Feb 2, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> Were you using an effects pedal with an adjustable output level?


Nah, everything in the loop were bypassed.
Actually I have 2 non-true bypass pedals in the loop though...but I don't know if that should matter?

FX Loop goes like this: MXR 10-band EQ, MXR BLS Chorus, TCE Flashback, TCE Hall of Fame, but they were all off when I tried it yesterday.

I'm at work now, but I'll try it out tonight disconnecting the pedals without true bypass.
If that doesn't change anything, I guess I can try it with a short patch cable just from FX SEND->RETURN just to rule everything out, right?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 2, 2012)

There's a strong chance it's the pedals which aren't true bypass. I'd suggest just having the 10 band eq as the last pedal and give it a slight volume boost.


----------



## Shor (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll test it out tonight to see what's going on for sure.
It doesn't really matter that much to me to be fair, since I'd probably just be running with the FX loop on all the time anyway. I'm just curious as to what's causing it.
As for the above suggestion, wouldn't it do the exact same thing if I just put the volume boost first in the FX loop chain? I really don't want an EQ pedal last, because it'll mess up my effects 

edit: Actually... I don't want the EQ pedal on all the time anyway...so this is defeating my purposes, I'll just get a simple clean boost in there if it becomes a problem. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 2, 2012)

No worries man. You know your setup best. 
I on the other hand am still dealing with a noise issue on channel 3 on my 100w 5150iii.


----------



## clark81 (Feb 2, 2012)

i tried the fx loop on the 50 w version with an eventide time factor and noticed no volume drop, just added delay.
As i wrote earlier i use evidence cables and only true bypass effects. Maybe it is from the fx u r using.This thing is so clear and maybe it is the first time you notice...


----------



## Shor (Feb 3, 2012)

I confirmed what caused the volume drop with the FX loop disengaged today.
It was that god damned MXR BLS Chorus. It's a kick ass chorus, but it obviously sucks tone. It's not that major, but you can tell when it's in the loop for sure.

Needless to say, the volume maintained a perfect level when I removed that pedal from the chain.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 15, 2012)

So how are our local 5150iii mini users enjoying their amps?
I'm probably going to grab one within the next week as soon as it's back in stock locally.


----------



## Zado (Mar 15, 2012)

A friend of mine got one...maybe it was fucked up,but he sold the following day...enormous noise even at low gain settings


----------



## tr0n (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's a video demoing some of the sounds, from the Music Radar site. I don't think I can embed the video here.

VIDEO: EVH 5150-III 50W guitar amplifier demo | MusicRadar.com

Sounds wicked to me. The playing is just good enough to hear that real tight metallic palm-muted sound in the last demo. If he'd just pull back the gain a bit he'd be in my ballpark. 

I'm very tempted by this now...


----------



## Underworld (Mar 15, 2012)

tr0n said:


> Here's a video demoing some of the sounds, from the Music Radar site. I don't think I can embed the video here.
> 
> VIDEO: EVH 5150-III 50W guitar amplifier demo | MusicRadar.com
> 
> ...


 

This one is a very awesome amp, but any gain over halfway is, even for death metal, overkill.


----------



## Shor (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm incredibly happy with mine. I keep tweaking the settings daily though, but funnily enough, the settings I keep returning to is 12 o'clock on everything.
What Underworld says about gain is so true though. The amount of gain in this amp on the 3rd channel is beyond insane...way beyond!
It definitely covers all the tones I want...jazz cleans, sparkly cleans, crunch 80's rock/metal, chuggy modern metal rhythm, saturated lead tones (not buttery smooth though, but that's fine with me, it's a bit sharp and hairy  ).
If I want anything else from it, my OD pedals can usually sort that out. I run both the Way Huge Green Rhino and Pork Loin in front of mine if I want to change things up a bit.


----------



## tr0n (Mar 18, 2012)

Shor said:


> I'm incredibly happy with mine. I keep tweaking the settings daily though, but funnily enough, the settings I keep returning to is 12 o'clock on everything.
> What Underworld says about gain is so true though. The amount of gain in this amp on the 3rd channel is beyond insane...way beyond!
> It definitely covers all the tones I want...jazz cleans, sparkly cleans, crunch 80's rock/metal, chuggy modern metal rhythm, saturated lead tones (not buttery smooth though, but that's fine with me, it's a bit sharp and hairy  ).
> If I want anything else from it, my OD pedals can usually sort that out. I run both the Way Huge Green Rhino and Pork Loin in front of mine if I want to change things up a bit.



I have the Green Rhino too. This is good. I think I may be sold. :O


----------

